# Adidas tactical adv



## SNW_GHST (Jul 5, 2016)

To me the best boots i ever had so far.
Fantastic shock absorbtion but still responsive. Flex i´d say 7/10
Toebox is a bit roomier which fits my footprint but may not be for everybody. 
Quality is pretty good so far. Been riding them since beginning of the seaon and have quiet some days now.
They retained the flex pretty good so far. Liner was not the comfiest from day 1 (didnt heat mold em) but after a few days it fits like a glove and no issues.
so i can highly recommend em.


----------



## Andrey7808 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you ! I already ordered these boots ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Stiffest lace up I've ever been in and the liner heel pocket is Meh. It's neoprene. I'm not super pumped on it. The rest seems decent so far.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone have enough time on these boots to comment on how much they pack out? The liner seems super thin so wondering if I want to go with more of a comfort fit rather than sizing down and relying on a heat mold to make them fit.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Andi7808 said:


> Any views on these boots ? Flex ? Comfort ?


Here's another take on these boots, Adam liked them, but didn't: 



> This is probably the most comfortable pair of boots I have bought (in store) that I will never buy again.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

I ride them since September. Never had that heel issue the agnarchy review is talking about. They packed out very little and retained most of the flex so far. Really like how responsive yet cushy they are. I also had quiet the opposite experience as agnarchy. I found em not very comfy in the shop and the first few days of riding... but now they fit like a glove... could downsize from 12 to 11. Just like with the rulers wide. But the fit is better for my feet. To me the best boots i ever had.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there anyone who possibly tried both the Superstar and Tactical ADV? If yes, how did the Tactical's width compare to Superstar's? I have a pair of Superstars and wanted to go out in them for the first time and then just realized that they won't fit the M/L Katanas.  Fortunately I have still 30 days to send them back, but I'm not sure if I have to change the boots or the bindings.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

grandpalacko said:


> Is there anyone who possibly tried both the Superstar and Tactical ADV? If yes, how did the Tactical's width compare to Superstar's? I have a pair of Superstars and wanted to go out in them for the first time and then just realized that they won't fit the M/L Katanas.  Fortunately I have still 30 days to send them back, but I'm not sure if I have to change the boots or the bindings.


ADV is slightly smaller, superstars are wider. boot footprint width is small as shit. change your bindings. I had trouble fitting ruler wide's into medium bindings, had to change straps for large. adv's fit no problem into medium bindings with medium straps. size 10.5


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

grandpalacko said:


> Is there anyone who possibly tried both the Superstar and Tactical ADV? If yes, how did the Tactical's width compare to Superstar's? I have a pair of Superstars and wanted to go out in them for the first time and then just realized that they won't fit the M/L Katanas.  Fortunately I have still 30 days to send them back, but I'm not sure if I have to change the boots or the bindings.


i own both boots and i can confirm what jae says...
i would add that the tacticals have the better shock absorption. the boost soles are amazing. also the tacticals are stiffer than the superstars. 
I can use tacticals size 11 on medium bindings without a problem. superstars i had on largeunions and also medium arbor bindings.
i also straped em in my medium cartels without a problem.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

jae said:


> ADV is slightly smaller, superstars are wider. boot footprint width is small as shit. change your bindings. I had trouble fitting ruler wide's into medium bindings, had to change straps for large. adv's fit no problem into medium bindings with medium straps. size 10.5


I have problem with the width (only at the toebox), not the straps. If I recall correctly you have very wide feet as well (like EEEE?), would you recommend the Tacticals? I have also a pair of Ruler Wide, but those are just not for my feet, and I forgot to send them back.



kingslay said:


> i own both boots and i can confirm what jae says...
> i would add that the tacticals have the better shock absorption. the boost soles are amazing. also the tacticals are stiffer than the superstars.
> I can use tacticals size 11 on medium bindings without a problem. superstars i had on largeunions and also medium arbor bindings.
> i also straped em in my medium cartels without a problem.


I also put the Superstars into a M Union Contact without problems. For some reason I thought the Katanas are larger. :smile: How much stiffer are the Tacticals? I'm not sure why but I always preferred softer boots.


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

grandpalacko said:


> I have problem with the width (only at the toebox), not the straps. If I recall correctly you have very wide feet as well (like EEEE?), would you recommend the Tacticals? I have also a pair of Ruler Wide, but those are just not for my feet, and I forgot to send them back.
> 
> 
> 
> I also put the Superstars into a M Union Contact without problems. For some reason I thought the Katanas are larger. :smile: How much stiffer are the Tacticals? I'm not sure why but I always preferred softer boots.


Just a bit imo


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I was surprised by the flex of the ADV, much softer than I expected. They seem to be about the same if not softer than my 32 Sessions which have over 60 days on them. I'm a bit concerned about them getting too soft after they break in but they just fit my foot so damn well I might keep them anyway. 

So to the dudes talking about binding fit, my boots are 10s, are my L/XL Unions going to be too big? I was actually thinking of picking up some Katanas, if I go that route I want M/L not L/XL? I've been rocking size 11 32 boots for years so this is the first time I've ever had to consider a smaller binding.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> I was surprised by the flex of the ADV, much softer than I expected. They seem to be about the same if not softer than my 32 Sessions which have over 60 days on them. I'm a bit concerned about them getting too soft after they break in but they just fit my foot so damn well I might keep them anyway.
> 
> So to the dudes talking about binding fit, my boots are 10s, are my L/XL Unions going to be too big? I was actually thinking of picking up some Katanas, if I go that route I want M/L not L/XL? I've been rocking size 11 32 boots for years so this is the first time I've ever had to consider a smaller binding.


Size 11s fit in the medium Katanas, but you have to pretty much max them out to do so, and you end up with a lot of overhang on the footbed (heel & toe). It can be done, but I ended up getting rid of my Katanas because it weirded me out. With the size 10 I think you'll probably want the M/L Katanas. When in doubt, though, take your boots to the shop and put them in for a fit.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

grandpalacko said:


> I have problem with the width (only at the toebox), not the straps. If I recall correctly you have very wide feet as well (like EEEE?), would you recommend the Tacticals? I have also a pair of Ruler Wide, but those are just not for my feet, and I forgot to send them back.
> 
> 
> 
> I also put the Superstars into a M Union Contact without problems. For some reason I thought the Katanas are larger. :smile: How much stiffer are the Tacticals? I'm not sure why but I always preferred softer boots.


for pure fit, yes.


----------



## grandpalacko (Oct 10, 2013)

jae said:


> for pure fit, yes.


Sooo I have tried both the Superstars and Tactical ADVs at home. The Superstar feels (and it is) wider, I would say way too comfortable.  It's also weird that the Superstar feels longer, in the Tacticals I have that toe touch feeling. Maybe I could try to fit into a half size smaller? (Mp 280)

I'm keeping the ADVs definitely but would be great to have the Superstars as a softer alternative.

Btw I tried both of them in the following bindings (straps are NOT maxed out):

Union Contact M 2016 – both fits, Superstar fills the width
Now Brigade M 2017 – same as above
Rome Katana M 2016 – Tactical fits, Superstar doesn't


----------



## MarkyMarc (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry to bump a thread. But whats the verdict on these? How are they hold up for everyone? 100 day boot?


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

MarkyMarc said:


> Sorry to bump a thread. But whats the verdict on these? How are they hold up for everyone? 100 day boot?


I ride them since very early this season. I have almost at a 100 days with them. I really cant say a bad thing about them . They retained the flex really really good. 
Quality is great. The only thing i´ll have too change soon is the laces.


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

MarkyMarc said:


> Sorry to bump a thread. But whats the verdict on these? How are they hold up for everyone? 100 day boot?


I'm on probably day 30+ and they're holding up great. They took a good week to break in and soften up but since then they've been very consistent. I'm actually really surprised at how well the rubber on the sole is holding up from walking in parking lots. The laces are fraying a bit, but that's to be expected. So far they've been the best boots I've ever owned.


----------

